# IP Cam with Wide Angle Lense for Fish Tank



## Mike

Hi everyone,

Does anyone know of a good wireless IP Cam with a wide angle lense or the ability to add one that would be good for streaming video of a fishtank?


----------



## crazie.eddie

Administrator said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Does anyone know of a good wireless IP Cam with a wide angle lense or the ability to add one that would be good for streaming video of a fishtank?


I've never seen wireless cams with a wide angle lense. I use a Linksys myself.


----------



## Mike

How is your linksys? Does it take good quality video? Can you see fish clearly if you "film" your tank with it? How many users can connect to it at once to watch video? 

Thanks!


----------



## SilverSurfer

Take a look at www.zebrapleco.com they run a livestream and the water in the tank is moving pretty fast yet they have good video.


----------



## crazie.eddie

Yeah, he runs a regular webcam. I planning to setup a webcam also when I get more zebs and I get the 20 gallon setup.


----------



## Mike

So you don't know if his is a wireless IP cam? I would like to set a cam up for FishForum.com but I have to find a good wireless one that doesn't need a PC and can connect directly to an IP network.


----------



## crazie.eddie

My linksys is wireless and you don't need a PC, becuase it has a built in web server. You just need to make sure you have a wireless router and you need to open a port to enable the device to be seen outside of your network.


McEve, the guy's webcam, uses I think an Axis wireless webcam, which is available in the UK. But any webcam, with a built in webserver is what you really need. Whether it's wired or wireless, it just depends on how close it is to the network hub/router.


----------



## crazie.eddie

From the looks of it, it looks like you got an IP webcam, since you have the Live Webcam link going on. So what webcam did you go with? I'm finally looking into setting one up as well. I like looking at my L-046 zebras and 125 tank and I already have 2 webcams, which I used for monitoring the doors for security. I rather just use them to watch my tanks.


----------



## Hondaguy1996

Ive never thought about doing such a thing. Where would you host the webcam...how much would it cost to get it hosted?


----------

